# Cost of post and rail fencing?



## kit279 (5 January 2009)

Does anyone know off the top of their head how much it costs to post and rail fence, lets say, per metre?  I don't mind doing it myself if that's cheaper but not sure how much time it would take. I'd be looking to fence about 4-5 acres in total.


----------



## _daisy_ (5 January 2009)

we paid £12p/m. weve had 3 rails and posts every 6ft.

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but its going to cost you a lot to do a 4-5 acre field, we had approx 3/4 acre fenced off and cost us £3500.

if you are looking at doing youreself you are going to be there a long time. the guy who came to do mine came with a tractor and hydraulic hammer so he put all of my round posts in round my field so i could put tape on it till we can afford to post and rail the rest of it.

to cut down on price you could do it in stages, say put electric up to start with with permanent posts then rail bits as you can (time and money)


----------



## Gucci_b (5 January 2009)

What  about posts and elic tape! would be alot cheaper


----------



## palomino698 (5 January 2009)

It can be a lot cheaper to get one of the firms advertising in H&amp;H who travel countrywide and even work overnight!

Ours was fenced 15 years ago and I can't remember the cost, but a local firm quoted more than double the price, and reckoned three days work, when the other people did it in a day.  The local lot wanted to concrete every fence post in, a bad idea as the posts are more likely to break when a horse leans on the fence.  It's much easier to replace a rail than a post!  Only the gateposts are concreted.  I'd use permanent electric fencing if I was doing a big area again.


----------



## BBH (6 January 2009)

I paid £ 4,000 to fence a 2.5 acre field but that did include taking down the old tat that was already there and also putting up rabbit wire.


----------

